# $5000 budget for home theater



## Nezzer (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the forum, but I've been lurking for a little while, trying to learn more. 

I am moving into a house and want to put a media room for mostly movies and sports into a room in the basement.

The room is 88" tall, 11.5' wide, and 30.5' long. It doesn't have any windows. It's basically a long room with an entry about 16' back from the front wall. 

I want a projector, a 110-120" screen, and 5.1. 3D is not a priority. Later, I would like to add a zone for music upstairs, but that will be in another budget. I don't have any components and don't mind buying used or refurbished equipment.

I appreciate any feedback and suggestions.

Thank you


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

First off welcome to the Shack!! Is the 5k include PJ/Screen, receiver,speakers,sub, ect??


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Nezzer said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum, but I've been lurking for a little while, trying to learn more.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. You have set aside a very prudent amount of funds to facilitate building an excellent HT.
For a Front Projector I would recommend the BenQ W7000. It has won a number of awards and is available for around $1800.
Here is a review:http://www.hometheater.com/content/benq-w7000-3d-dlp-projector-0
And another http://www.projectorreviews.com/benq/w7000/index.php
For a Screen I would go with a Stewart GreyHawk RS G3

For speakers I would recommend going to listen to some to establish what appeals to you. Unfortunately Newegg has sold out of some Klipsch floorstanding speakers that were literally available for $1000 off down to around $550 a pair and they still have the matching Center Channel and Surrounds. I would check out Audiogon for used speakers and do Zip Code search to ideally find something relatively close. Infinity, Paradigm, Klipsch, PSB, and Definitive Technology are just a few brands to look at for high value to performance speakers.
The best current deal on a speaker I can currently think of is the SVS SBS-02. We long recommended it here when it retailed for $300 and it is currently available for $149 a pair which is awesome. Using a Screen, you could order 3 pairs and use one for the Center Channel and have perfect timbre matching.
Here is the link:https://www.svsound.com/sbs-02

For a subwoofer, I would go with dual HSU Research VTF-2 MKiV given the size of the space. They sell for $559 plus shipping and are simply a fantastic value. Here is a link:http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2mk4.html
For quite some time it was available for $519, but it has gone back to $559.

For an AVR, I would go with an Onkyo TX-NR809 especially as having a quality Video Processor takes on even more importance when using a front projector/screen setup. The HQV Vida is perhaps the best on the market and the 809 offers Audyssey MultEQ XT and THX Certification and Post Processing. It is a steal at $599 as it retailed for $1100.
Here is a link:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...NR809-7.2-Channel-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

That just leaves cabling. Go to Monoprice and save a fortune. The SVS's are quite good, but do check out what is available on the used market.
Best,
J


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

^ +1


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nezzer said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum, but I've been lurking for a little while, trying to learn more.
> 
> ...


First off - welcome to HTS! :wave:

I am not sure if the room is finished or not, but with that much length, I would seriously consider do a front baffle wall and an AT screen as it really takes all the distraction of the speakers away from the visual experience.

How flexible is the mounting location for the projector? This will help trim the list a bit as some projectors may not be able to give you enough FL for that size screen at your distance.

Next, what is more important - audio or visual? This will help to determine how to allocate your budget.

I am sure there is more I am missing, but this should help get us started.


----------



## Nezzer (Mar 20, 2013)

First off I want to thank you for all of the great responses. I am currently moving furniture so I'll post a more detailed response with a few questions later, but just wanted to say thank you real fast, especially Jungle Jack with that great detailed post. 

The room is finished and the $5,000 budget does need to include all audio and video components. I'd say audio is more important to me, but my wife is pushing video as more important.


----------



## Nezzer (Mar 20, 2013)

The BenQ W7000 looks really nice. I have seen a few of the Epson Powerlite Home Cinema projectors in action. How does the BenQ W7000 compare to the Epson 3010 and 5010? I know the 5010 will be pushing my budget.

I hate that I missed out on the Klipsch deal. I had been looking at the RF-82s.

I’ve seen the HSU Research VTF-2 MKiV mentioned quite a bit on these forums so that’s probably what I’ll get. Same for the praise on the Onkyo 809.

Does anyone have any experience or thoughts on SnapAV Dragonfly screens? I might be able to pick one up fairly inexpensively.

I just started reading some info about baffle walls, thanks for the suggestion. I’m not sure if it’s something I’ll do yet or not.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Nezzer said:


> The BenQ W7000 looks really nice. I have seen a few of the Epson Powerlite Home Cinema projectors in action. How does the BenQ W7000 compare to the Epson 3010 and 5010? I know the 5010 will be pushing my budget.
> 
> I hate that I missed out on the Klipsch deal. I had been looking at the RF-82s.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I gave serious thought to recommending the 5010, but with your budget and needs, I figure the BenQ makes the most sense and is somewhat in between the 2 Epson FP's.

RF82's are excellent, but tend to be mighty expensive if needing to do this all on a $5000 budget. However, I do agree that speakers should represent the lions share of a HT. However, when a Front Projector in the mix, it makes it harder and is why I was so apt to recommend the Klipsch Icon WF-35's.
Best,
J


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Another option on projectors - Sonnie recently posted a topic in the announcement forum about AGI selling the Panasonic AE-8000U for $2300. Here is that announcement:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...anasonic-pt-ea8000u-projector.html#post599923

I realize you stated you did not care much about 3D, but this is an excellent value - this is what I paid for my AE-7000 and I did not get glasses or a three year warranty. I love my 7000 - one of the major selling points for me was the auto switching between formats - very handy. And, the picture is fantastic - I took a few screen shots recently in my video calibration thread which is linked in my signature.

Edit - oops, I had to remove that link. You can find it in the video calibration forum.


----------



## Nezzer (Mar 20, 2013)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> However, when a Front Projector in the mix, it makes it harder and is why I was so apt to recommend the Klipsch Icon WF-35's.


What do you mean it makes it harder? Do you mean for staying within my budget?

The Panasonic AE-8000U looks nice, too. 

The more I look at stuff the more I think my budget is going to change :gulp:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Nezzer said:


> What do you mean it makes it harder? Do you mean for staying within my budget?
> 
> The Panasonic AE-8000U looks nice, too.
> 
> The more I look at stuff the more I think my budget is going to change :gulp:


Hello,
The latter. With the front projector and screen taking up approximately 50% of your budget, it makes it impossible to follow the general rule of allocating the majority of ones budget towards speakers.

Joe's recommendation for the Panasonic is stellar and think it close to impossible to better the price to performance ratio when talking about a new PJ. It does start to get close to my personal favorite Sony VPL-30HWES SXRD Projector however. That is favorite when talking about relatively reasonably priced.
Best,
J


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

have you considered DIY for the speakers and subs??? if you're decent with woodworking skills you can build some SEOS 12's and a heavy DIY sub and get more audio bang for your buck in that price range IMO


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

I am not an expert by any means but I am in the same boat as you as far as my budget goals. I have been in several custom built theater room ranging from $25000 to over $500,000. One thing that I have learned is that $$$ does buy you unbelievable sound and picture BUT AND I MEAN A BIG BUT. An acoustically untreated room sounds like my kids schools gym no matter how expensive the equipment. You need to acoustically treat the room first! You can do for under $1000 if you do some work yourself. As far as projectors go the Panasonics are flat out awesome but it would not be in your budge goals. Look at the $1000ish projectors people here recommend. Jamestown makes home theater screens for under $300. Not the greatest but good enough and in your budget. Then I would spend the remaining $$$ you have left on your av and speakers. Again go will what others can recommend within your remaining budget. As far as DVD and blue ray players. Do you have a ps3? I think if you went this route you would have an amazing sounding room with 1080p that would be in your budget. Just my 2 cents. Post pictures of your build. We love pictures.


----------



## kingpin748 (Feb 20, 2013)

When you say your budget is $5000 what do you mean? Is that in total or are you willing to throw some more money down the hole in 6 months? For me, when I talk budget, it's usually based over a period of time. For $5000 you can get a decent system right now but if you're willing to budget over a period of time it's going to be even better. 

Get a good projector now and some decent FL, FR, and CC speakers with something to run them. Then budget for surrounds, sub, room treatments, furniture, etc, over time. That will give you space to develop a plan for your room and you'll be able to try out any suggestions you get here or discover on your own.


----------



## Nezzer (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. 

I'm terrible with woodworking so DIY speakers is out for me. 

As far as the budget I'm thinking about rising it to $7500 now and that's just the upfront budget. I would still be adding small things over the next few months. How would that change recommendations?

Acoustically treating the room is something I've been planning and is outside of my budget. I don't know much about it, but I have been talking to a few theater places in the area.

I do have furniture. I picked up some chairs on clearance last week. I'll take some pictures of the room next time I go over to the house and post them. (I don't move in until about a week or so).

Thanks again for the great info.


----------



## kingpin748 (Feb 20, 2013)

So I would spend $3000 on the projector. The ones everyone talks about are the Epson 5020/6020, Panasonic 8000, and the Sony 30 something or other in that price range. Check Craig's List or something for screens. I got a BNIB Grandview wall mount 120" for $400 which started me on the path to a projector.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Sony VPL-HW30ES really is a special FP. I have been consistently most impressed with the PQ.
Here are some professional reviews:
http://www.hometheater.com/content/sony-vpl-hw30es-3d-sxrd-projector
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2397792,00.asp
http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/test-report-sony-vpl-hw30es-3d-hd-projector
http://www.projectorreviews.com/sony/vpl-hw30es/
JVC also uses an all but identical technology and their Projectors have also received rave reviews. JVC calls it D-ILA.
Best,
J


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

With $5k budget (assuming this is a one time expenditure and there will be no more) I would split the budget equally between the video and the audio.

Onkyo 709 from A4L $450
HSU VTF2 $626
Klipsch RB61, RC62, RS42 from Sound Distributors $1385 (use TV15 in the cart)
Total $2460

I have no experience with projectors.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Is the room prewired or are you planning on opening up the walls and ceiling for wires?

You may be able to get a few more $$$ out of the spouse for an AV stand and remote as your equipment will be spread out over at least 2 locations. More if you plan to have all equipment in a closet and your blu-ray/x box in the room. 

Projector Central and Screen Innovations websites have projector throw calculators so you can be sure that you pre-wire in the proper locations. 

Remember the measurements are from the front of the projector lens to the screen and you'll want to keep the lens with in the screen's area centered horizontally and at the top of the screen vertically. 

---that is to say if the screen is 10' across the projector lens will be at the 5' mark and if the screen is 2' off the ceiling then the top of the projector lens needs to be 2' off the ceiling as well... In other words avoid using keystone adjustments they are not good. 

You may want to start another thread about pre-wire.


----------



## Nezzer (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks again everyone. 

Here's what I'm looking at right now:

Epson 5020
Vutec 110"
Onkyo 809
Klipsch RF52, RC52, RB51
Klipsch sw110 

If I do that I can stay fairly close to my original budget for the components. Is there a big difference between that Klipsch sub and the HSU one? 

I'll post a thread on my pre-wire soon. Thank you for the suggestion?

So for what i have here any thoughts? Options? Suggestions?

Thanks again.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Nezzer said:


> Thanks again everyone.
> 
> Here's what I'm looking at right now:
> 
> ...


night and day difference. IMO 99.999999% of the "name brand" speaker subs are a lost cause. go to place like SVS, HSU etc if you want a good sub.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Video products go out of date in a hurry. Good audio equipment can last a lifetime. Spend your money where you will get the most life. Your wife will thank you later. 

Bowers and Wilkins 683 Theater (complete package) $3500
Yamaha RX-A2010, last years model $999 (clearance), awesome musical amplifier section and an amazing DSP. 
For Video- A (new or used) PS3 (Blu-ray, Netflix, MP3, etc) and a good 2 or 3 year old USED Projector.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Nezzer said:


> Thanks again everyone.
> 
> Here's what I'm looking at right now:
> 
> ...


Hello,
There is a huge difference between the HSU and the Klipsch. If thinking Klipsch, Newegg has the $999 Klipsch Reference RF-12 for $349 currently.
Here is the link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780078
Also, you could save a bundle by purchasing the Icon Series Center Channel and Surrounds.
The CC retails for $499, but is available for $199 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780086
And the Surround retails for $800 for the pair, but is available for $360
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780087

While they use a really nice African Wood Veneer, they are dark enough that they would look fine with the RF52's and are will match fantastically in terms of timbre as they all use a Horn Loaded Design.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Nezzer (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks again.

OK, I'll stick with the HSU sub. I appreciate all of the info.

As far as the speakers are concerned I can pick up the 2 RF-52s, 2 RB51s, and 1 RC52 for $1200 so that's why I was leaning that way. In that price range can I get anything better?


----------



## kingpin748 (Feb 20, 2013)

If you're looking at Hsu look at SVS also. I just replaced a Paradigm DSP-3100 with a SVS PC12-Plus and it was jaw dropping. You really can't go wrong with this Internet direct stuff. The subs SVS makes will blow away anything Klipsch makes and apparently Hsu is just as good.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Even though it is a really nice sub the PC12+ does not fit his budget.
The Klipsch RW12D is a very good sub for $300 to the door.
To get 5 speakers, AVR, and a sub for $2500 or less he needs to be at the $500 range.
Initially he budged $5k for the HT and was considering a 3k projector ... puts a kicking on the audio budget right out of the gate.


----------



## Nezzer (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I went ahead and pulled the trigger and ordered everything. I started a new thread in the Home Theater Design and Construction subforum. 

I posted several pictures and a few questions.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-design-construction/66508-nezzer-1st-home-theater-questions.html

Thank you for all of the advice and recommendations.


----------

